# Park Etiquette?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, alot of people either bullshit around or are just waiting up top. People don't really like it when you hit a feature and then go back up the hill, especially if you sit in the middle. And you probably know this one, but make sure you have enough speed to at least finish the feature, I know I can't stand it when someone just like stops on a ramp. And another you probably know as well, if you do wipe out, get the hell out of the way (for your own safety) and then tend to the injuries (if you have any).


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> Yea, alot of people either bullshit around or are just waiting up top. *People don't really like it when you hit a feature and then go back up the hill*, especially if you sit in the middle. And you probably know this one, but make sure you have enough speed to at least finish the feature, I know I can't stand it when someone just like stops on a ramp. And another you probably know as well, if you do wipe out, get the hell out of the way (for your own safety) and then tend to the injuries (if you have any).


really?... i see people do this all the time, but only in those areas where the lift is far from the park... so you can just take your board off and walk up the side, w/o having to go all the way to the bottom again...

I've done it a couple times, but why do people hate this?... as long as ur outta the way, right?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

park etiquette:

KNOW YOUR LIMITS - start on the smallest feature and work your way up. it is one thing to have the grapes to go off the biggest kicker, but it something else for you to not clear the knuckle or to just yard sale it.

CLEAR THE LANDING ZONE - if you stomp or wipe out the landing, get the hell outta there. 99% of the time you cannot see the landing area and so the next jumper has to assume there are no bodies for them to risk landing on.

LOOK UP HILL BEFORE LEAVING - coz 'speed is your friend' and there is the 'go big or go home' mentality, it is safe to assume that several / many people will start their run in behind you. so check over your shoulder when you set off, to ensure you won't cut up anyone or that they will be forced to cut you up. 

i find a good way to establish when you're gonna go, is to join what looks to be a queue and then when the guy in front of you goes, stand up and slip slide down a bit. there are a lot of posers and bullshitters around who just watch or lose their bottle, so don't stress queue jumping.

and no, walking back up hill to session a single feature isn't a crime. just don't walk on the run in track.

all this being said, parks are for monkies! the essence of snowboarding is to explore the mountain, so take a shovel and build your own kicker. never go into the park until every last piece of powder is tracked up! 

WEAR A HELMET.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> WEAR A HELMET.


Couldn't agree more with this one! :thumbsup: 

I'm 6'2", so when I fall, I fall hard and my helmet has saved my skull a few times already and I'm only a beginner. I'll never ride w/o one.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with hiking the park if there is no surface lift in the park. I have hiked park along with almost every other person in there becauase we only wanted to hit one feature and the line to get on the j bar and the lift is huge. 

Also alot of the time all those people sittign at the top are to scared to do much of anything so all they do is sit up there and "think" about what to do, when in reality they are just siking themselves out. You technically shoudl wait for who ever was there first, but if you call your drop which almost never happens where I
ride and it's irritating.

Like everybody said clear the landing, if you fall get up as soon as you can and get out of the way that is a good way to get landed on if you sit in the landing. if your hurt real bad hopefully someone smart enough to block the jump off till the landing is clear. 

A brain bucket is not a bad idea. Even more so if you are just starting out, or if you are trying to learn something new that you don't have down as second nature.

If your read Paolos' post it gives you the actual written "park etiquette" or at least it's pretty close to it.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to add onto one of the points Paolo made, and that is, call out something before you go, so that other people are sure of what you're doing. Also, whatever you do, PLEASE don't snake other people, it's bad park ettiquette, and can lead to potential accidents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> As for hiking the park, what the poster was refering to was hogging up one feature...hike to the top where the staging area is if you hike the park. It really makes people uncertain about making a run through the park when people are congregating around one feature and keep hitting it.


Exactly, you have to be making sure that the numbskulls sitting in the middle of the park aren't going to go in addition to the ones up top. I missed a feature about 3 times last night because of that.

(Sorry for the lack of clarity in the first post)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

when it comes to 'calling your drop'.... i would hate for anyone to labour under a false sense of security in using this form of communication.... and so i would err away from actually using it.

with people rushing down at speed from behind you, there is no alterntive to checking over your shoulder before approaching a feature. they cannot hear you;

with people rocking their choons thru ear goggles, there is nowt better than a bit of eye contact to convey intent. they cannot hear you;

and actions speak louder than words, so instead of standing up and immediately going hell for leather... do a bit of slip sliding first to erase any doubts in your eager spectator's minds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not saying that it is a substitute for looking....but calling drop is important; at least on the west coast that is what is expected as part of the "Respect Gets Respect" aspect of park ettiquette.


Got the same sign here in Ohio.


----------

